# Name change



## Rblack (Aug 11, 2020)

I've just changed my name via deedpoll in the UK to add my maiden name to my married name. Inorder to get a new UK passport I have to provide proof I am using my new name in Greece but tax office, bank driving license all need passport with new name on inorder to change. I'm going around in circles has anyone else managed to do this?


----------

